# Compounds close to Riyadh



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi,
I have accepted a job in KSA and it looks like I will be starting there in October. I am well aware that there are waiting lists for accommodation in the better compounds and was hoping that people could recommend compounds so that I can start to make some enquiries.
I will be here with my wife and our baby boy and look forwards to any suggestions which you may have.

Thanks


----------

